# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Testen-250, MB Pharma, India. = FAKE?

## bigputte

Hi. I have now heard both good news and bad news about this brand of testosterone enanthe.
And I wanna check up with you people if you know anything more about it, or have try it your self.

There is one batch, TE-104, mfd: 10/2001, exp: 3/2004 which people have used here in sweden and got not results at all.

// Putte

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

We did an article about Sustared-250 and I checked the company. On the boxes and foil they pretend to be located on: 47 industrial area Phase 2, Chandigarh, India. There is an existing BM Pharmaceuticals but that one is located on : Dr.J.C. Dasroad, Pan Bazar, Guwahati-1, Assam India. Phone: +(91)-(0361)-511359 Fax: 0361-521482. I wanted to look further into it but I didn't till now.

----------


## FITTINGS

Your Testen-250 is legit bro! I used it with the same butch number. Here all Indian vials...

----------


## FITTINGS

And here is the boxes

----------


## JohnnyB

Hey Bro what do those go for overseas and domestic? And what is the dose of the cyp?

JohnnyB

----------

